# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Мужчины как герои мультфильмов и сказок.

## Irina

*Говорят мужчины – не серьезны, эгоистичны, агрессивны, волочатся за каждой юбкой, лентяи, а в душе законченные холостяки. Да всё это правда.*
_— Ну, не надо, не надо быть таким злым! — ласково заговорила она. — Ведь вы добрый, хороший малыш. Вам хотелось казаться лучше, поэтому вы стали хвастаться и обманывать нас. Но теперь ведь вы больше не будете делать так? Не будете?
Незнайка молчал.
— Скажите, что не будете. Ведь вы хороший!
— Нет, я плохой!
— Но ведь бывают и хуже.
— Нет, я самый плохой…
Приключения Незнайки и его друзей.
Николай Носов._


Говорят мужчины – не серьезны, эгоистичны, агрессивны, волочатся за каждой юбкой, лентяи, в душе законченные холостяки, обладают кучей вредных привычек и любят шататься по свету. Да всё это правда. Но мы не виноваты! Нас подставили! Нас так воспитали! Характер закладывается с детства: мультики и сказки – это один из самых первых кирпичиков восприятия мира.
Законченный холостяк и выпивоха Карлсон.
Мультфильм «Малыш и Карлсон, который живёт на крыше».

*Законченный холостяк и выпивоха Карлсон.* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
- В любом, во всяком случае, когда речь идёт обо мне. Я красивый, умный и в меру упитанный мужчина в самом расцвете сил!

Женатые герои сказок скорее исключение, чем правило, ярко выраженными холостяками можно назвать несколько персонажей, но лучший – это мультфильм «Малыш и Карлсон, который живёт на крыше». Карлсон – одинокий, эпатажный и наглый тип, плод фантазии прекрасной шведской писательницы Астрид Линдгрен.

Маленькая квартирка на мансардном этаже (домик на крыше), малолетний друг Малыш, гора вредных привычек и мерзкий характер – всё это Карлсон. Он никогда не учился, даже в школе, не умеет считать и еле-еле пишет. Человек с моторчиком – самоуверенный, неуклюжий, неспортивный врун, но обаятельный и харизматичный «в меру упитанный» мужчина. Карлсон любит поесть, как и большинство мужчин, и обожает варенье.

«О, я самый больной в мире человек... Малыш, а у тебя еще осталась хоть капелька варенья?»

Хотя мы понимаем, что не варенье тягал Карсон у фрекен Бок, а как минимум, её настойку. А вентилятор на штанах у «мужчины в самом расцвете сил» – символ холостяцкой свободы.

Перевод Лунгиной смягчает оригинальный текст сказки. В более точном переводе Людмилы Брауде: «Карлсон стал чуть погрубее, фрекен Бок позлее…». Вот и не спрашивайте: почему мужчины хотят быть свободными холостяками, когда из «женатиков» приходят на ум только бедный старик из «Сказки о рыбаке и рыбке» А.С. Пушкина. Уж лучше быть Карлсоном.

*Двоечник, лентяй и ловелас Буратино.* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Сказка А. Н. Толстого «Золотой ключик, или Приключения Буратино» (1936).

Двоечник, лентяй и ловелас Буратино. Мужчины как герои мультфильмов и сказок.
Надоело, поучают, поучают!
Поучайте лучше ваших паучат!


Прототипом Буратино является Пиноккио из одноимённой сказки Карло Коллоди.

Буратино никогда не тянулся к грамоте, обманывал родителей, дрался, среди его друзей были прохиндеи кот Базилио и лиса Алиса. Буратино не работал и не учился, но золото его привлекало. Буратино амбициозен и ему, несмотря ни на что, удается добыть золотой ключик.

Вот мужчины, повзрослев, гонятся за легкими деньгами. Быстро и без усилий разбогатеть на «Поле чудес в стране дураков», а не работать как прoклятый папа Карло.

Мальвина – девочка-конфетка. Конечно, такой бесшабашный, храбрый и незаурядный парень Буратино завоевал её сердце. Пьеро – зануда и несчастный стихоплет, Артемон – солдафон и просто товарищ.

«Хочешь понравиться девушке – насмеши её, хочешь влюбить – заставь плакать».

Буратино справился со всем на все сто. Пускай ты неотесан, неуклюж как полено, глуп и вообще дерево-деревом – это не главное, женщины любят настоящих мужчин.

*Хулиган, асоциальный тип и стиляга Волк.*  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Советский мультфильм «Ну, погоди!».

Хулиган, асоциальный тип и стиляга Волк. Мужчины как герои мультфильмов и сказок.
А почему, почему, почему
Был светофор зелёный,
А потому, потому, потому,
Что был он в жизнь влюблённый.

Волк настоящий хулиган и вандал, который не работает, периодически подрабатывая на шабашках. Вероятно, волк сельский парень – он хорошо управляется как с краном, так и с комбайном.

Волк иногда ходит в спортивном костюме, вызывая ассоциацию с гопниками или шпаной. Но по внешнему виду он больше стиляга: яркие рубашка и галстуки, клеш на штанах и розовые семейники. Волк отлично играет на гитаре и поет хриплым голосом. Вдобавок волк курит, ест воблу и имеет круглый животик, что говорит о пристрастии к пиву.

Холост, агрессивен, груб и с преступными замашками – еще один «положительный», но вызывающий симпатии образ из детства.

*Бунтари и анархисты Чиполлино и Трубадур.*  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Приключения Чиполлино и Бременские музыканты.

Бунтари и анархисты Чиполлино и Трубадур. Мужчины как герои мультфильмов и сказок.
Нам дворцов заманчивые своды не заменят никогда свободы.

Повесть «Приключения Чиполлино» итальянского писателя Джанни Родари и сказка братьев Гримм о бродячих музыкантах полны желания свободы и бунтарства. Это настоящие гимны хиппи, протест против устоев, строя и родителей.

*Врун и сердцеед Незнайка.* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Трилогия Николая Носова: Приключения Незнайки и его друзей. Незнайка в Солнечном городе. Незнайка на Луне.

Врун и сердцеед Незнайка. Мужчины как герои мультфильмов и сказок.
Хвастун, врун, лентяй, неуч, невежа, циник, хам, драчун, фантазёр – это лишь часть «достоинств» героя Носова. Маленького человечка Незнайку можно описать одним современным словом: «засланец». Самый отрицательный, любвеобильный и хвастливый типаж мультфильмов, срубающий женские сердца как капусту. Кто любил Знайку или Молчуна? А душу компании, часто презираемого своими товарищами, любили многие малышки (Синеглазка, Кнопочка).

Одевался Незнайка ярко, как стиляга: широкополая голубая шляпа, оранжевая рубашка и зёленый галстук.

Лучшие черты, затмевающие все недостатки Незнайки, – сообразительность и смелость. Эдакая детская копия поручика Ржевского и барона Мюнхаузена. Разнести полмира вдребезги – запросто, влюбить в себя малышек – легко, стать лидером – ерунда, отправиться в неведомые края – всегда первый. Незнайка был хорошим другом и всегда стремился быть в центре событий. Часто не имея таланта и соответствующих навыков, Незнайка выходил победителем в схватке за место под солнцем.

*Черты сказочных и мультяшных героев.
  	    Хулиган Холостяк 	Врун 	Неуч 	Сердцеед 	Бунтарь
Карлсон 	+       + 	            +    + 	      - 	   -
Буратино 	+ 	 + 	            +    + 	      + 	+
Волк  	+ 	 + 	            +   + 	      - 	-
Чиполлино 	+ 	 + 	            -   - 	      + 	+
Незнайка 	+ 	 + 	            +   + 	      + 	+
Трубадур 	+ 	 - 	            +   - 	      + 	+*

Можно почти любого мужчину сравнить со сказочным образом или несколькими и не ошибиться.

Несмотря на хулиганческие образы, все герои: Карлсон, Буратино, Волк, Незнайка вызывают симпатию, восхищение и желание походить на сказочных персонажей. Не удивляйтесь, что мужчины любят привирать, их тянет на подвиги, сами они хулиганы, не любят учиться, холостяки и так обращаются со слабым полом, это всё мы впитали в детстве.

Но прекрасный пол тоже воспитывался на этих же сказках и мультиках, а поэтому и любит с детства нас эдаких, немного незадачливых и нелепых Незнаек.

Наши мультфильмы самые лучшие мультфильмы в мире!


Автор: Николай Валов

Белорусский мужской журнал MENS.BY

----------


## Alex

А-а-а гДе кот Матроскин? Абидна

----------


## Irina

*Ёжик в тумане:* Чуть что не так, этот парень моментально выставляет иголки. Прижимист, любит собирать грибы и ягоды. Живёт в дремучем лесу собственного сознания. Боится сов.    

*Кролик из мультфильма про Винни Пуха:* Вечно строит из себя самого умного и самого старшего. Обычно зануда, но при этом хороший друг. Можешь даже его объесть - он не сильно обидится.    

*Барт Симпсон:* Он проявлят индифферентность. Или ... как бы сказать ... ему всё по фигу. Его любимая фраза - Когда я пришёл, всё так и было! Зато с ним не соскучишься.    

*Поросёнок Фунтик:* Обладает множеством талантов, кои любит перечислять всем знакомым и незнакомым. Но в критической ситуации предпочитает говорить: Я погиб! И перекладывать вину на госпожу Белладонну.    

*Крокодил Гена:* Совершенство во всех отношениях. Сильный, смелый, рассудительный. Любит детей и Чебурашек. Умеет строить детские площадки и играть на гармошке.

----------


## Irina

*Воплощенный Кот Матроскин* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Вы наверняка помните советские мультфильмы из серии «Простоквашино», где один из самых ярких персонажей – экономный Кот Матроскин. Многие женщины мечтают встретить именно такого – хозяйственного, старательного, делового мужчину, даже не подозревая, сколько новых проблем способен принести новоиспеченный партнер в их размеренную жизнь.

Дотошные минусы

Поскольку преимущества хозяйственного мужчины, очевидны, останавливаться на них мы не будем, и рассмотрим минусы.

Во-первых, деловая жилка Кота Матроскина не дает покоя своему обладателю и всем, кто находится рядом, ни днем, ни ночью. Его мозг постоянно ищет новые пути обогащения, причем такие, чтобы затратить минимум усилий. Помните, в мультфильме Матроскин активно искал клад? Вот, жизненные реалии примерно те же.

Во-вторых, хозяйственный мужчина зациклен на обустройстве дома настолько, что в какой-то момент вам захочется бросить к черту весь этот затеянный ремонт, только чтобы отдохнуть от грандиозных планов благоверного. Будьте готовы, что ваши неприятности на работе уступят место рассуждениям о новой потолочной плитке и необходимости немедленной ее покупки. Думаете, такое поведение больше подошло бы особе женского пола? Я тоже так считаю, но раз уж ваш выбор пал на Кота Матроскина, который умет и варенье варить, и штопать, и вышивать, держитесь.

В-третьих, хозяйственного мужчину мало интересуют все остальные сферы жизни. Благополучие для него – словно насквозь материальное, которое можно потрогать или попробовать на зуб. Вы можете мучиться от ощущения одиночества, выть на Луну или глотать валериану, чтобы успокоить свою нервную систему, нервная система Кота Матроскина на удивление крепка и сбалансирована.

----------


## Alex

Ну вОд! С третьим категорически не согласен. Настоящего кота интересуют все, а не только обустройство и накопительство. Мы любим жизнь и что в ней творится, асаблива кошечек - и для их способны на все

----------

